# (VERY) Minor thing on main forum page



## Jonathan (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey all, minor thing I noted on the main forum page.  Up at the top, where it says "Your most active in...", it should read "You're most active in...".

Don't mean to nitpick.  Just something I noticed.  

Mods, not sure where I should've put this; please move if there's somewhere more appropriate.  Thanks!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 20, 2006)

I never noticed that.
That is one of my biggest pet peeves.  Now I can't look away from it.....
dang it.

AoG


----------



## bydand (Nov 20, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I never noticed that.
> That is one of my biggest pet peeves.  Now I can't look away from it.....
> dang it.
> 
> AoG



Ditto.  It is like a train wreck, disturbing, but cannot seem to pull your eyes away.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2006)

SIGH! If I had a nickle for every mistake in grammar and spelling that I saw, I two would be peeved beyond redemption.


----------



## Jonathan (Nov 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> SIGH! If I had a nickle for every mistake in grammar and spelling that I saw, I two would be peeved beyond redemption.


 
English is easy... math are hard.


----------



## bydand (Nov 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> SIGH! If I had a nickle for every mistake in grammar and spelling that I saw, I two would be peeved beyond redemption.



Not saying I am a spelling or grammer wiz.  Just one of those things that usually catches my eye.  In reality, I will admit to being a horriable speller and for the most part, my grammer is just as bad.  I just happen to have had a couple of great English teachers (thank you) and know how it _should _be most of the time.


----------



## zDom (Nov 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> SIGH! If I had a nickle for every mistake in grammar and spelling that I saw, I two would be peeved beyond redemption.



Nickel, not nickle.

should be: "...I, too, would be..."

Did I miss any? This was one of those "see how many you can find" ironic posts, right? *grins, ducks*


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2007)

OK, I _still _want an explanation for this:

Welcome back, arnisador, there have been *0* posts and *1* threads since your last visit at 11:31 AM, 03-01-2007

(And I'd hate to tell you how long ago I mentioned that grammatical issue...)


----------



## Carol (Mar 1, 2007)

arnisador said:


> OK, I _still _want an explanation for this:
> 
> Welcome back, arnisador, there have been *0* posts and *1* threads since your last visit at 11:31 AM, 03-01-2007
> 
> (And I'd hate to tell you how long ago I mentioned that grammatical issue...)



OK, I have an explanation.  Arni, it's you.

Oh...you wanted the right explanation........


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2007)

arnisador said:


> OK, I _still _want an explanation for this:
> 
> Welcome back, arnisador, there have been *0* posts and *1* threads since your last visit at 11:31 AM, 03-01-2007
> 
> (And I'd hate to tell you how long ago I mentioned that grammatical issue...)


 

Two years ago I would imagine


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 1, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> SIGH! If I had a nickle for every mistake in grammar and spelling that I saw, I two would be peeved beyond redemption.


 
Don't forget rich!



arnisador said:


> OK, I still want an explanation for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely a programming issue that is not worth Bob's time to fix. Although, the more I think about it, it wouldn't be that hard to fix. Don't hit me Bob!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2007)

Bob's stretched pretty thin right now.

Arni, are you clicking the "remember me" box?


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 1, 2007)

arnisador said:


> OK, I _still _want an explanation for this:
> 
> Welcome back, arnisador, there have been *0* posts and *1* threads since your last visit at 11:31 AM, 03-01-2007
> 
> (And I'd hate to tell you how long ago I mentioned that grammatical issue...)



0 posts, 1 thread...  that is rather odd...  does it always give you that?


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2007)

Jonathan said:


> English is easy... math are hard.


 
Yes, I agree 100%..While in 4th Grade I was doing 6th Grade reading and 2nd Grade math...How sad is that???


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> SIGH! If I had a nickle for every mistake in grammar and spelling that I saw.


 
You and I would be retired and in a warmer climate..


----------



## Carol (Mar 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> 0 posts, 1 thread...  that is rather odd...  does it always give you that?



It's happened to him on FMAtalk as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2007)

Used to happen to me all the time too.  Checking the box helps.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Used to happen to me all the time too.  Checking the box helps.


It's probably a db error caused by the excess fluff here... :idunno:


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, since it's happening not only here to him,  I have to come to the conclusion that it's Arnisador...  Ok!  What are you doing, Arnisador?!?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> 0 posts, 1 thread...  that is rather odd...  does it always give you that?



This is the first time I've seen it here, but as mentioned I also saw it once on [B]FMATalk.com[/B] too. I don't get it.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Arni, are you clicking the "remember me" box?



Not each time I come here as I usually don't have to log in, but I do have it checked if that's what you mean...it _does _remember me, and it's been a long time since I've had to log in. Is that the box you mean?

I do assume it's a database error of some sort...it just seems odd that it has somehow incremented the thread count without posts. I know polls give phantom posts, but here's a postless thread!


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 1, 2007)

SO if you hit the new posts button, does that give results?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> SO if you hit the new posts button, does that give results?




That works fine, yes. I saw this after marking all fora read from that page (via Quick Links). Then when the main page reloaded, it displayed that.

It isn't a problem for me, of course...it's just very _weird_.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 1, 2007)

Honestly, no idea. I'm considering taking the site offline for a weekend and reinstalling and importing and modifying just to clean things up, but have no idea when that might be.  Too swamped with things right now to even guess.


----------

